#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  > Game Discussion >  >  உங்களுக்கு எது பிடிக்கும்

## Dhanush

முதலில் PUBG Game விளையாட்டில் அனைவரும் Interest காட்டினார்கள் இப்பொழுது அவர்கள் Call Of Duty விளையாடுகின்றனர் நீங்கள் எதனை விரும்பி விளையாடுவீரகள் ?

----------


## The Witcher

முதலில் இந்த இணையத்தை விட்டு வெளியே வாங்க. இந்த விளையாட்டுகளின் மூலம் நீங்கள் நிறைய விடயங்களை பண்ண போறிங்களாடா? 


90s Kids மட்டும் பார்த்த உலகத்தை இந்த 2K Kids பார்க்காமல் போக போறீங்க.

----------

